# looking for fun house music



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

I actually did find a website with a twisted circus cd 
http://www.hauntedhouse.com/online-store/music-sounds.html
does anyone have this cd? is it any good?
Thanks!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Not sure if this is what your looking for but, try this. 
Nox Arcana just released their newest cd, "CARNIVAL OF LOST SOULS". Click on the link for samples.
http://www.monolithgraphics.com/darkrealms.html

*I have 3 of their cds "Darklore Manor" & "Necronomicon" & "Transylvania" & enjoy them as much as my Midnight Syndicate cds!


----------



## shleep5 (Aug 13, 2006)

http://www.virgilmusic.net
He's got a clown CD and its great. Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Mortuis (Apr 7, 2006)

Killer Klowns From Outer Space soundtrack can be downloaded here.


----------



## 365halloween (Sep 28, 2006)

There's only one circus-related song (so far), but Creature Feature 's Greatest Show Unearthed is perfect. Creepy and catchy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

I carry both Nox Arcana an Virgil.
I'm letting them run at $11.99 and free shipping.

Jeff


----------



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

I LOVE the Virgil sounds! Thanks so much!


----------



## lex (Apr 24, 2005)

Look up "Midnight Circus" I have it and its wicked!! I play it in my car and get freaked out sometimes driving at night.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I saw a circus fun house themed CD at our WalMart in their hallowen section.


----------



## alabamudclay (Oct 8, 2006)

some other things to check out are:
the residents - high horses (cd of carousel music), listen to it here (high horses is halfway down the page): http://mim.wappearances.com/residents.htm
mr. bungle - carousel, download demo version here: http://www.bunglefever.com/audio/demos.php
nino rota - fellini's 8 1/2 soundtrack, listen to a sample here: http://www.amazon.com/Fellini-Rota-Music-Classic-Federico/dp/B0009JPVNI/
lost boys soundtrack - last track is carousel music, dowload here: http://theslaughteredlambpub.blogspot.com/
danny elfman - pee wee's big adventure soundtrack, listen to samples here: http://elfman.filmmusic.com/media.htm

no music here, butt it's a great site on fun houses: http://www.laffinthedark.com/main.htm


----------

